# Cheese question?



## Chile Chef (Jul 29, 2009)

What cheese(S) can be left out under a cake container?


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 29, 2009)

I refrigerate all my cheese. You could leave them out under glass when you want to bring them to room temperature for serving.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 29, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I refrigerate all my cheese. You could leave them out under glass when you want to bring them to room temperature for serving.


Thank you Wyogal, Yeah I might do that.

The only reason I have asked such a question, my fridge sucks and most of my cheeses don't last more then a month and it sucks!


----------



## Arky (Jul 30, 2009)

It's my understanding that moisture and humidity, more than temperature, effect the live span of most cheeses. I know from personal, tragic experience (my poor cheese!) that a room temperature cheese that is perfectly dry will outlast a wet cheese in the refrigerator. This experience comes from having washed off the mold from a block of cheddar and not properly drying it before returning it to the fridge.

Bone dry, many cheeses will last two weeks or longer before they dry out completely and become unusable. Tight sealing plastic bags REALLY help!


----------



## Arky (Jul 30, 2009)

Arky said:


> Bone dry, many cheeses will last two weeks or longer before they dry out completely and become unusable. Tight sealing plastic bags REALLY help!



I meant two months... sorry!


----------

